# [VBA] Zelle in String füllen



## AzuBi Jan (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo liebe VB-Spezies,

ich verzweifel leider grade an einem kleinen Problem. Ich versuche in einem Makro einen Zelleninhalt in eine Variable zu kopieren.

Mein Problem ist das es sich um eine Formel handelt und ich nicht die Formel, sondern den Wert als String in die Variable schreiben möchte.

Für Ideen und Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!

MFG Jan


----------



## Orakel (19. Mai 2005)

Hi Jan,

also, da Du Zelle usw benennst, geh ich mal davon aus, dass wir Excel vor uns haben (Sigh immer diese Annahmen) Dann geht das wie folgt:


```
Variable = Cells(Zeile, Spalte).Value
```

Um das als String zu bekommen nimmst Du dann

```
Variable = Cstr(Cells(Zeile, Spalte).Value)
```

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## AzuBi Jan (20. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank

brauchte auch nicht convertiern, ließ sich so zuweisen.

Gruß Jan


----------

